# Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)



## Christine (10. Feb. 2010)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Bonsai-Teiches!

wie mag es euren Miniteichen wohl ergehen in diesem Winter? Zeigt doch mal!

Ich fang mal an:


 
So sieht meine Mini-Badewanne aus. Weil ich nicht möchte, dass sie kaputt friert, leiste ich mir den Luxus eines 100-Watt-Heizers, der mittels Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert wird. Zur Zeit alle 6 Stunden 2 Stunden an.


----------



## Fischnanny (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Christine, 
hast du da Goldfische drin?
Grüße von Andrea


----------



## cpt.nemo (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Meine kleinen Teiche sehe ich nicht. Da ist eine dicke Schneedecke drüber.


----------



## Christine (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



Fischnanny schrieb:


> hast du da Goldfische drin?



Hallo Andrea,

Goldfische hab ich nicht und in der Minibadewanne schon gar nicht. 
Meine Fischchen schwimmen nur hier :


----------



## toschbaer (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Christine,
sehr schön geworden Dein Teich!  
Wie geht es Deinen Notropis?
 Am alten Teich der Mini ist noch weiß.  

 Die ersten Knospen reißen auf.  

 Am Pflanzenteich wachsen die Pflanzen, der Boden-Pflanzenfilter läuft den Winter durch, mit einer 5m³ Pumpe.  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Friedhelm :knuddel,

danke der Nachfrage!

Da das aber nichts mit den Miniteichen zu tun hat, beantworte ich Deine Frage *hier*


----------



## kerstin42 (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Es ist nicht zu übersehen - der Frühling kommt !!!

lg kerstin


----------



## Casybay (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hi,
bei mir siehts ähnlich aus, am 22.2 war noch Eis rauf , das ist jetzt ganz weg.
Zum Glück


----------



## Casybay (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Miniteichler,
heute mal meinen Teich aktuell fotographiert, alles noch ziehmlich trist.


----------



## Trine (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Meinen Teich hab ich die letzte Zeit auch nicht so wirklich gesehen, da war viiiel Schnee drauf. Aber der ist nun weg und letzte Woche konnte ich das Eis wegmachen, hui war das ein Geruch der da rauskam:shock. Eben hab ich nochmal geschaut und meine __ Schnecken habens scheinbar überlebt und sogar der Nachwuchs ist durchgekommen!


----------



## Elfriede (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Miniteich hier in Tirol hatte letzte Woche noch eine dicke Schneehaube, die ich vor wenigen Tagen abgeschöpft habe. Seit einigen Tagen haben wir endlich relativ warmes Wetter, trotzdem wird es schon noch eine ganze Weile dauern bis die ca. 25cm dicke Eisschicht zur Gänze geschmolzen sein wird und ich sehen kann, welche Pflanzen überlebt haben.

@Trine,

im Vorjahr verbreitete  mein Wasser auch einen üblen Geruch, als ich das Eis entfernte. Heuer werde ich mich in Geduld üben und das Eis einfach im Teich schmelzen lassen. Ich habe bisher nur ein Loch ins Eis geschlagen um seine Dicke zu messen, einen schlechten Geruch konnte ich dabei nicht feststellen.

Dieses Foto habe ich heute gemacht. Im Vergleich zu Eueren Teichen schaut meiner noch recht winterlich aus.


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Aquabernd (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Moin Moin,
so sieht es im moment bei mir aus. Neubau von einem 500l und einem 250l Fertigteich.
Gestern war ja schönes Wetter. Mal schauen ob ich heute weitermache.

glg bernd


----------



## Casybay (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Bernd,
hab meinen 500l Teich gestern auch fertig eingesetzt.
Da ich aber mangels Pflanzen das Wasser noch nicht ganz eingefüllt habe, nur zur Hälfte, damit  der Teich beim Einschlämmen nicht aufschwimmt, hab ich Ihn mit Netz gesichert, damit Tiere nicht reinfallen  und ertrinken können.
Bilder folgen


----------



## Casybay (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

so, hier die aktuellen Bilder von meinen Miniteichen,
250l alt und 500l neu und noch nicht  fertig!


----------



## Aquabernd (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Carmen,
ein brett richt auch um tiere vor dem ertrinken zu retten. 
hatte ich aber gestern vergesen.

glg bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Soo es geht weiter mit dem 500l teich.
 Foto von heute


----------



## Trine (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

So, nachdem der ganze Schnee in den letzten Tagen weggetaut war, hat es gestern abend wieder extrem geschneit. Teilweise 15 cm Neuschnee. Mein Teich ist wieder halb zugefroren. Ich glaub, ich warte noch etwas bis ich da was mache.


----------



## Aquabernd (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

So sieht es heute aus aber irgendwie hinderlich beim arbeiten


----------



## Conny (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo,

ich denke die __ Lotos-Miniteiche gehören hier her.
Und das glaubt mir bestimmt keiner. Der Lotos treibt! Und das bei -6° in der Nacht 

 und Eisdecke jeden Morgen


----------



## Elfriede (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe sehr, dass sich der Winter jetzt endlich verzieht,- ich kann keinen Schnee mehr sehen!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## kerstin42 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

hallo Foris,
so sah es heute an meiner "Pfütze" aus.
Bisher sind noch keine __ Frösche oder ähnliches reingehüpft, aber die Wasserflöhe sind gut drauf und ich habe einen __ Käfer gesehen. Könnte ein __ Rückenschwimmer oder ein __ Gelbrandkäfer gewesen sein. Er ist nur kurz aufgetaucht und ist dann wieder abgetaucht.
Um den Amphibien Unterschlupf zu bieten und in der Hoffnung ihnen was gutes zu tun, habe ich etwas gebaut, was unser Opa als "Storchennest" bezeichnet hat.
Also Sinn und Zweck war dann, das sich in diesem Kessel aus Weidenruten, aufgefüllt mit grob gehäckselten Ästen und Laub, Insekten einfinden. Das die Amphibien dort Nahrung und Schutz finden und evt. dort überwintern können. Ich hoffe einfach das es mein Teichlein attraktiver macht. 

Was meint Ihr denn zu dem "Storchennest"? 
lg kerstin


----------



## Christine (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Kerstin,

das "Storchennest" ist eine gute Idee 

Warum ist nach diesem Wetter in Deinen Teich so wenig Wasser? Oder ist er nicht ganz grade eingebaut?


----------



## kerstin42 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Guten morgen Christine,
tja, was den Wasserstand angeht bin ich auch etwas verzweifelt.
Ich kann nicht sagen ob das Verschwinden des Wassers mit Verdunstung zu tun hat, mit Tieren die bei uns trinken kommen oder mit den Vögeln die ausgiebig baden, zu tun hat. 
Fakt ist, das Wasser verschwindet hauptsächlich nachts und auch nicht immer gleich viel. Manchmal ist über Tage hinweg der Wasserstand stabil, dann ist morgens wieder deutlich weniger Wasser als am Abend vorher. 

Möglicherweise hat das Becken auch einen kleinen Riss.
Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, im Herbst das Becken gegen eine Folie auszutauschen.

lg kerstin


----------



## kerstin42 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

hallo Foris,
nachdem ich mir ernsthaft gedanken über den Wasserstand in meiner "Pütze" gmacht habe , wollte ich es genau wissen und habe eine Markierung gemacht und dann 10 lieter Wasser beigefüllt. Heute morgen lag die Markierung wieder frei. Somit hatte ich einen Wasserverlust von über 10 Litern in relativ kurzer Zeit.

Da gerade die Saison erst in den Startlöchern steht, dachte ich mir , kann ich den Teich noch mal leermachen und mit Folie auslegen. Gesagt -getan. Teich geleert, den überwiegenden Teil an Wasser aufgefangen. Die Teichpflanzen zwischengelagert und ab zum Tiercenter, Folie kaufen. Folie in das saubere Becken eingelegt und  mit dem Teichwasser geflutet. So bleibt es jetzt ,zum setzen, bis morgen stehen. Dann wird weiter gemacht. Ach ja, die ersten Pflanzen habe ich auch gleich wieder reingetan. (__ Wasserpest)

Möglicherweise stellt ihr euch die Frage warum ich das alte Becken stehen gelassen habe. Das wollte die Frau die mir die Folie verkauft hat auch gerne wissen.
Nun, unser Boden ist sehr stark mit Steinen und zum Teil sogar mit altem (nicht von uns!!) Bauschutt, durchzogen. Das Risiko nur mit Folie und Vlies zu arbeiten war mir zu hoch. So ist die Folie optimal geschützt.

Ich werde bald wieder ein paar Bilder von der  neuen/alten Pfütze einstellen.
Einen schönen sonnigen Frühlingstag wünscht euch allen
Kerstin


----------



## Elfriede (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem  Miniteich tut sich sichtbar noch nicht sehr viel. Zwar treiben die Pflanzen alle wieder aus, aber noch braucht man dafür fast eine Lupe. 

Allerdings überrascht mich ein winziger __ Kalmus-Kolben, wenn es denn ein Kalmus ist. Ist es dafür nicht noch viel zu früh? 

So sieht mein Teichlein  jedenfalls heute aus:


              




              




Mit lieben Grüßenh
Elfriede


----------



## kerstin42 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Foris,
hier habe ich die neuesten Bilder von meinem Miniteich. Ich habe ihn noch ein wenig erweitert. In direkter Umgebung ist jetzt noch ein Naturnaher Staudengarten angelegt worden. Ich kann es kaum erwarten bis alles blüht und die Insekten rumschwirren.

Was mich interessieren würde, wie ist es mit euren Wasserpflanzen?
Bei mir kommt zwar eine Pflanze neu hoch, aber die __ Wasserpest zb. rührt sich nicht. Das sieht alles ziemlich tod aus. Aber hier und da ist dann doch ein grüner Stengel zu sehen. Nur ausgetrieben hat er noch nicht und die meisten Blätter der Wasserpest sehen zerfleddert aus.

Schöne Frühlingstage wünscht euch
Kerstin


----------



## Trine (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Ich hatte mir vor kurzem 2 Pflanzen gekauft und auch schon eingesetzt. Einmal __ Hornkraut und das andere nennt sich Tausenblatt. Das Hornkraut löst sich allerdings schon wieder auf. Ist es noch zu kalt für die Pflanzen ?


----------



## Elfriede (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

leider hat niemand meine Frage nach dem __ Kalmus beantwortet bzw. wie er jetzt schon einen Kolben tragen kann, da seine Blütezeit überall erst mit Juli-August angegeben ist, sofern es genug Wärme gibt. 

Tagsüber ist es zwar auch hier in Tirol schon recht warm, aber die Frühtemperaturen sind an manchen Tagen noch frostig, was meinem Kalmus jedoch nicht zu schaden scheint. Dass es ein Kalmus ist, steht laut Wikipedia und einer Kostprobe außer Frage, die Art konnte ich allerdings nicht identifizieren. Mich würde sehr interessieren,  ob es auch in Euren Teichen schon Kolben tragende Kalmuspflanzen gibt.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hi Elfriede,

wenn ich mich ganz schwach erinnere, habe letztes Frühjahr von Werner einen __ Kalmus bekommen, der so wie Deiner aussah.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Christine,

ich habe mir gerade Werners Rechnung vom letzten Frühling angesehen, ein __ Kalmus war nicht dabei. 

Wie schaut denn Dein Kalmus jetzt aus, - hat er auch bereits Kolben ausgebildet? Ich habe bereits nach einer früh blühenden Art des Kalmus  gegoogelt, aber bin nicht fündig geworden. 

Nun, so wichtig ist diese Sache auch wieder nicht, aber der  kleine Kolben an der Pfanze sieht einfach zu dieser Jahreszeit irgendwie  sonderbar aus, da sich sonst noch wenig im Teich tut und sich selbst die Sumpfdotterblumen  erst in den Startlöchern befinden.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Schneckentier (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo,

meine Minis stehen noch im Winterquartier. Ich trau mich nicht die jetzt schon rauszustellen, auch wenns mich zuwischendurch in den Fingern juckt. Für die nächsten Nächte sind wieder Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt angesagt????

Meine __ Seekanne und der __ Wasserstern machen mir Sorgen, die anderen Pflanzen sehen gut aus, soweit ich das Beurteilen kann. Also von der einen Seekanne sieht man gar nichts, die andere ist nur ein paar Zentimeter hoch und hat ein paar winzige Blätter, die sehen aber auch nicht sehr gut aus. Und der Wasserstern hängt fast komplett an der Wasseroberfläche. Was will der da oben? Hilfe, mein Wasserstern glaubt er wäre eine Schwimmpflanze!
Am Wochenende hab ich eine Wasserschwertlilie gekauft, ich hoffe der gefällt es bei mir.

viele Grüße & bis bald
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Aquabernd (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Moin Moin ,
so sieht es jetzt bei meinem Teich aus. Noch Pflanzen rein und gut Dann kann ich endlich mal bei dem Großen 5-6000 L teich anfangen.
glg bernd


----------



## elkop (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

hallo leute,
mein mini erlebt heuer den dritten frühling und scheint erst jetzt so richtig eingespielt zu sein. heuer ist das wasser klar, kein aufsteigender schmodder zum abkeschern, den pflanzen geht es gut, ich musste ordentlich zurückschneiden. eine große __ krebsschere hat den winter nicht überlebt, weil sie wegen des seerosentopfes nicht abtauchen konnte und deshalb abgefroren ist. aber sie hat mir einige hübsche kinderl hinterlassen, von denen ich hoffe, dass sie sich gut etablieren. 

nach zwei drei warmen tagen kam eine leichtge trübung, also wird wahrscheinlich eine algenblüte einsetzen, wenns wirklich warm wird, doch nun weiß ich, dass das alles von selbst wieder verschwindet.

ich freue mich schon auf das frühjahr!


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Servus Elke 

 Fooooddooooos!


----------



## kerstin42 (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Foris, 
so sieht es im augenblick an meinem Teichlein aus. Es fängt zumindest ausserhalb des Wassers an zu blühen und zu grünen.
Euch eine schöne neue Woche
alles liebe Kerstin


----------



## Casybay (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo,
hier mal der Neue, nachdem ENDLICH die heiß ersehnten Teichpflanzen geliefert wurden.
Den Rand werd ich noch ausgiebiger gestalten, da braucht Gut-Ding Weile.
__ Rückenschwimmer und Wasserkäfer haben auch schon das Revier eingenommen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Juhu, es geht wieder los mit der _Teicherei_
_seltsamerweise haben sich meine Teiche ganz von alleine schon wieder vermehrt....._


----------



## niri (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@Dachfrosch

Ich sage nur: 

LG
Ina


----------



## Conny (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Suni,

 bei uns ist das auch so, dass sich die Minis vermehren 
Eine schöne Mini-Teich-Landschaft hast du da!
An einem Kübel sehe ich Deko. Wie hast du die festgeklebt?


----------



## Pammler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Mein Mini gestern:


----------



## Dachfrosch (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



Conny schrieb:


> An einem Kübel sehe ich Deko. Wie hast du die festgeklebt?



das sind ganz billige Sandsteinimitate vom KIK mit einem doppelseitigen Klebeband - ich wunder mich selbst, dass das hält


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

..kleiner Tipp um so etwas anzukleben: Den einen oder anderen Tupfer Sanitärsilikon oder Acryl draufmachen. 
Hebt Bombenfest.


----------



## kerstin42 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

hallo foris,
ich weis nicht genau ob ich hier mit meiner frage richtig bin. Ich stelle sie trotzdem.
Ich habe in meinem Miniteich ziemlich viele Fadenalgen. Nun habe ich die Wasserwerte im Zoofachhandel testen lassen. Ergebnisse für den der was damit anfangen kann: GH 9, PH 6,0, KH 6 No3 0
Die Dame im Zoofachhandel meinte ich solle versuchen die KH anzuheben damit die Algen verschwinden und die Wasserpflanzen besser wachsen. Ich habe gerade erst __ Hornkraut gekauft und eingesetzt, aber ich habe gesehen das es schon von den Algen eingehüllt ist. Ich nehme an es wird eingehen. Nun habe ich gelesen man könnte Marmorkiesel in den Teich einbringen, das würde helfen, genau wie Muschelgrit.
Aber ich lese auch immer das es nicht aufkalkt sonder nur das schlimmste verhindert.
Wie kann ich denn den Teich aufkalken ohne Chemie zu benutzen. Hat jemand eine Idee?
lg Kerstin


----------



## elkop (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

hi kerstin,
ich bin ja keine fachfrau, aber ich kann nicht daran glauben, dass das aufkalken gegen algen helfen soll. ich lebe im mühlviertel, wir haben hier granituntergrund, mein wasser kommt aus einer quelle und ist extrem weich. aber ich habe keine algen, weder faden noch sonst irgendwelche. nach dreitätiger leichter algenblüten gleich nach der eisschmelze ist das wasser seither glasklar, ich sehe jeden einzelnen stein.
allerdings ist mein teich heuer im dritten frühling und es scheint, als hätte sich erst jetzt alles eingependelt.

aber was ich weiß, hat es zum thema algen unzählige beiträge. schmöker mal ein bissl.


----------



## Aquabernd (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

So mein Miniteich ist fertig. Im Teich befinden sich : 
50 Kg Spielsand als Bodengrund / 2 __ Rohrkolben / 2 Seerosen / 
Am Teichrand :
2x Sauerampfer / 2x Brenneder Hanenfuß / 2x Nadelsumpfbinse.
Am Teichrand habe ich zum Pflanzen Lehm- Sandgemich gemacht und die Pflanzen darein gestzt und etwas Aquareinkies darüber. Jetzt muß alles erstmal wachsen.
Was meint Ihr wie er aussieht? Ich finde er sieht gut aus.
glg Bernd


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Bernd,

sieht aus wie ein  Plastebecken mit schmutzigem Wasser 

Aber wart mal ab - so in 8 Wochen ist der nicht wiederzuerkennen!


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Christine,
danke für das Kompliment. 
Ja das dauert jetzt etwas bis aber die ersten Tierchen sind schon da und die Vögel 
haben auch schon gebadet.
glg bernd


----------



## Doris (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Guten Morgen 

Hier zwei Bilder von meinen beiden Minis...
   ​


----------



## Casybay (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Super schön, Doris,
klasse Idee mit den Bruchsteinen!


----------



## Doris (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

[OT]Hallo Carmen

Diese Bruchsteine haben wir auch um unseren anderen Teich deponiert. Haben somit über 20t verarbeitet.[/OT]​


----------



## niri (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Doris,

ich finde deine Minis auch wunderschön !!!

LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



niri schrieb:


> Hallo Doris,
> 
> ich finde deine Minis auch wunderschön !!!
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Vor allem die Wanner gefällt mir.


----------



## Doris (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Ina

Vielen Dank.  Mich hat das Miniteichfieber gepackt. Meine Nachbarin hat sich mittlerweile einen angelegt, und meine Tochter hat bislang noch "ein Loch" im Garten. Aber ich denke dass wir auch daraus einen hübschen Mini zaubern werden. Habe gestern erst mal Wurzeln gesucht, die in meinen Mini und in unseren grossen Teich kommen.
 
Welche von beiden in  meinen Mini kommen weiss ich noch nicht.
 Das wird dann nach der Desinfektion  "vor Ort" entschieden.

 @ Eugen
Das wird sicher nicht die letzte Wanne bzw. Objekt aus diesem Material gewesen sein 
Hoffentlich liest Erwin das nicht. Er hat Samstag schon die Augen verdreht als ich ihm den Platz für meinen nächsten Mini gezeigt habe.
​


----------



## niri (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



Doris schrieb:


> Er hat Samstag schon die Augen verdreht als ich ihm den Platz für meinen nächsten Mini gezeigt habe.
> ​



Liebe Doris, es kommt mir sowas von bekannt vor


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Doris,
das gibt sich mit der Zeit.
Meine Frau hats schon aufgegeben. 

So weiß sie wenigstens,wo ich mich "rumtreibe"


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hab mal eben ein Foto im Vorgarten gemacht. Die seerose in dem größeren Becken ist eine __ Zwergseerose, die mittlerweile schon über 10 Jahre alt ist. Früher war sie in so einer Sandkastenmuschel für Kinder, die ich mit Folie ausgekleidet habe. Sie hat viele Jahre dort trotz Durchfrierens überlebt.Nun in diesem größeren Teich fühlt sie sich so wohl, dass sie trotz "Zwerg" des ganze Becken einnimmt im Sommer. Auch jetzt ist schon eine erste Blütenknospe ca. 15 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen. So sieht es jetzt aus und das weitere Beild zeigt die Seerose im vorigen Sommer.


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Ahh Steinfolie die hab ich bei meinem Teich vergessen damit man den scharzen Rand nicht sieht.
Viel spass mit deinem Teich.
glg bernd


----------



## Doris (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Guten Morgen

Hier zwei neue Fotos von meinem Mini vom letzten TT
   

Das __ Wollgras verstreut mittlerweile seine Samenkörner in  der Nachbarschaft. 
Einige davon habe ich auch schon entfernt und ausgesät. Mal schauen, was das so wird.​


----------



## amsel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Zusammen

@Doris: Als ich Deine tollen Miniteichfotos gesehen habe, musste ich gleich meine hochladen, denn ich habe die gleiche Zinkwanne . Die Fotos sind schon ungefähr einen Monat alt und inzwischen breiten sich die Pflanzen schon kräftig aus.

Liebe Grüße von

Susanne


----------



## Inken (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Moin ihrs!

Daheim bei meinen Eltern im Garten: eine ausgebüchste Seerose, satte Tannenwedel, Krebsscheren, __ Schnecken und ein Frosch fühlen sich in dem klaren Wasser sauwohl!


----------



## Doris (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Susanne

das ist ja witzig und du hast sogar auch einen kleinen "Sprenkler" im Mini.
Meine Wanne ist noch mit Holz "beschlagen" und war Teil des Geschenkes von den TT Teilnehmern im letzten Jahr. ​


----------



## Casybay (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo,
hier meine Minis, es freut mich auch, dass es meinen Teichbewohnern so gut gefällt und sie hin und her wandern zwischen den Teichen.


----------



## Conny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo,

hier nun das etwas andere Foto vom Mini! So schön kann eine Fadenalge sein 



 

Das ist ein Naturdokument.


----------



## Inken (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Genial... was du alles entdeckst, Conny! 

 ..und morgen hängt Frau Libelle dort ihre Socken auf!


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hi,

und in meiner Badwanne blüht der __ Rohrkolben:


----------



## Trine (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

So siehts derzeit an meinem Mini aus:
 
Leider sind vor kurzem meine vier __ Schnecken gestorben Ich glaub, die Muschelkrebse waren denen zu nervig. Die hingen immer zuhauf in und an den Häusern dran...


----------



## Eugen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Einer meiner "neuen" Minis :

 

mit der ersten Blüte von N.__ pygmaea rubra


----------



## niri (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@Eugen

dein Mini - wie immer - einfach wunderschön !!!! Und deine __ Pygmaea Rubra gefällt mir ausnhemend gut! Wenn es kein Geheimnis ist, hätte ich gern die Bezgsquelle gwusst.

LG
Ina


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Eugen, 

bildschön - ich glaub, so eine Sitzbadewanne brauch ich auch noch...


----------



## chrisamb (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Mini:
 

Christian


----------



## Osma (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo hier einige Bilder von unseren neuen Mini,


 

 

 

 



Gruß
Osma


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Das sieht ja gar nicht sooooo mini aus ... Richtig schön, da kann man mal sehen, dass es nicht immer unbedingt ein großer Teich sein muß! Eine richtige Wohlfühl-Oase - wunderschön angelegt!


----------



## niri (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Miniteichler,

hier ein Paar aktuelle Bilder meiner Minis, mehr davon sind in meinem Album zu sehen 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

LG
Ina


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Ina,

Du bist ja echt ein ganz schwerer Fall - aber das wusste ich ja schon 

Wunderschön toll


----------



## Eugen (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Ina

RESPEKT !!!!

deine Minis sind wunderschön.  toll

Du bist der wahre "Grandmaster of Minipond"


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



Eugen schrieb:


> Du bist der wahre "Grandmaster of Minipond"



So, Ina, nu darfst Du vor Stolz platzen - mehr Lob geht nicht! (Und recht hat er!)


----------



## niri (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Liebes Elschen, lieber Eugen,

es ist so ein tolles Gefühl, eure Worte des Lobes zu lesen, unbeschreiblich ! Vielen herzlichen Dank dafür ! 

Der mir von Eugen  zugedachte Titel ist eher eine Nummer zu gross für mich  (und trotzdem platze ich tatsächlich fast vor Stolz, dass du mir diese Ehre hast zuteil werden lassen, lieber Eugen :troet),  jedoch es stimmt, Elschen, ich bin "ein ganz schwerer Fall" . Und natürlich freut es mich riesig, dass euch die Früchte meiner Arbeit gefallen !

LG
Ina


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

 also Ina,

wenn ich mir das so recht überlege mit dem Titel 






 den hast du ehrlich verdient


----------



## Majaberlin (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Also wenn ich hier die ganzen Super-Mini-Teiche sehe, werde ich ganz blaß vor Neid!
Einfach traumhaft schön!
Da trau ich meine ja gar nicht zu zeigen . Die sind im Vorgarten eingebuddelt, __ Frösche und __ Molche fühlen sich offenbar ganz wohl da.
Aber irgendwie fehlt mir ein wenig die Fantasie für das "Drumrum" .
Hat jemand vielleicht Anregungen für mich? 

Aus dem vorderen Becken hab ich gerade die dort kurzzeitig geparkte Seerose aus dem großen Teich wieder in den neuen großen Teich umgesetzt. In dem hinteren Becken habe ich die Seerose "__ Froebeli" geteilt, sie wucherte schon aus dem Teich raus! Hat alle anderen Pflanzen erdrückt. Deshalb sieht es jetzt ein wenig leer aus (außer den Algen und den Teichlinsen  ist ja nicht so viel drin mehr).
Die Frösche sitzen da gerne auf der Kiesfolie (kann man die beiden erkennen?) Da sind noch mehr ganz kleine drin. Warum die nicht um die Ecke in den großen Teich gehen, kann ich mir gar nicht erklären. Einer war eine Weile in dem großen Teich, ist dann aber in diese beiden Miniteiche gewandert.
Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man, wie sich die Seerose ausgebreitet hat, und als sie dann über die Ufer wucherte, mußte ich ja was unternehmen.
Wie macht ihr das, dass die Seerosen nur soviele Blätter haben, wie in den Miniteich passen? ? ?


----------



## Dilmun (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@ Ina

Wirklich, deine Teichlein sind was Besonderes....

@ Maja

Vielleicht die eine oder andere Pflanze nahe des Beckenrandes in der Erde. Dann wäre der Übergang nicht so sichtbar. 

...und so sieht es bei mir momentan aus.


----------



## Feuerkatze (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Ohhhh - kaum zu glauben, ich bin sowas von neidisch und habe eben meinem Mann alle Bilder (vor allem die von Ina...) gezeigt - er hat eine Idee davon bekommen, was im nächsten Jahr alles auf ihn zukommt - ich will auch so schöne Teiche haben! 

Aber mal im Ernst - wie lange dauert es, bis sich alles so entwickelt? Wechselt ihr das Wasser in den Minis gar nicht mehr? Oder immer nur teilweise? Gibt es irgendwelche Geheimtipps???

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## niri (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@Conny, Dilmum

Danke auch euch für die Blumen ! 

Deine Minis, liebe Sonja, sind auch wunderschön, deine Pflanzen sehen herrlich aus ! 'Was verwendest du als Pflanzsubstrat?

@Majaberlin

Hast du schon mal überlegt, die Sumpfzone deiner kleinen Teiche zu bepflanzen? Also die umlaufende Rinne. Aber deine "__ Froebeli" ist echt eine Wucht !

@Feuerkatze

Meine Minis laufen bereits einige Jahre. Aber auch im ersten Jahr wuchsen Pflanzen gut, nachdem ich alles 3-4 Mal umgestaltet hatte . Ich habe damals Gott sei Dank nicht mit einem Weinfass als Miniteich angefangen :smoki. Ich baue aber immer wieder um, ja, und neue Schüsseln kommen auch noch jedes Jahr dazu . Meine Geheimtipps wären: viel Geduld, Unersättlichkeit, was Infos über diverse Sumpf-/Teichpflanzen und ihre Bedürfnisse betrifft, und Mut zum Experimentieren und Auszuprobieren. 

Zum Wasserwechseln: im Frühjahr sauge ich etwas Mulm vom Boden der Minis ab und wechsele dabei so ca 1/3 des Wassers. Manchmal widerhole ich das noch im Herbst. Dabei wird aber weniger Wasser gewechselt. 
LG
Ina


----------



## Dilmun (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@ Ina

Wegen dem Pflanzsubstrat.....

Heuer habe ich bei den meisten Becken körnigen Sand (3Teile) mit Teicherde (1Teil) gut vermischt. Ich habe gegenüber von meinem Garten eine Sandgrube, wo es Sand von körnig bis lehmig gibt. Da kann ich mit den verschiedenen Becken experimentieren 

Voriges Jahr hatte ich nur Sand. Dann habe ich wo gelesen, dass sich Sand allein mit der Zeit zu sehr verdichtet. - Ich kann das bestätigen. Voriges Jahr sind die meisten Pflanzen nicht so üppig gewachsen. 

Zu den Seerosen und zur Sumpfcalla habe ich Düngetabletten in das Pflanzsubstrat zu den Wurzeln getan. 
Voriges Jahr ist die Sumpfcalla nur dahingemickert. Da stand sie nur in Sand und ohne Dünger. 

Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich voriges Jahr gar keine Fadenalgen hatte, heuer hatte ich schon einige. Aber die habe ich dann mit einer Flaschenbürste alle 14 Tage herausgefischt. 
Das Wasser ist in beiden Jahren klar gewesen. Ich brauche nur nachzufüllen.


----------



## Chrima (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo zusammen!

Eure Teiche sind super schön

Da ich total neu auf diesem Gebiet bin nehmt Ihr mir meine Frage bestimmt 
nicht Übel
Wie überwintert Ihr Eure Pflanzen aus den Minis? Oder können einige Pflanzen
die Kälte ab ( z.B. die Seerose?)? Kann ich die Pflanzen mit in den 
Wintergarten nehmen? 

Eine Frage an Ina: auf deinem letzten Bild die Pflanze unten links,
bist du so nett und verrätst mir wie die heißt

Sorry für meine Unwissenheit!! Habt Gedult mit mir:beten ich bin noch in der 
Lernphase

LG Tina


----------



## niri (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@Dilmum

Hallo Sonja! Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort zum Pflanzsubstrat ! Da ich viel mit Pflanzsubstraten herumprobiere, bin ich immer auch an Erfahrungen anderer Miniteichler interessiert. Sand allein als Pflanzsubstrat hat sich bei mir auch nicht bewährt, ja, es verdichtet sich, vor allem bei Pflanzungen in Töpfen. Ich nehme meistens Sand/Lehmgemisch, z.Z. teste ich Seramis als Zusatz zum Lehm/Sand oder auch pur.

@Chrima

Hallo Tina,

hier ist einiges zum Thema "Miniteiche überwintern": 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14392/?q=miniteich+%FCberwintern Je nach Raumtemperatur ist ein Wintergarten auch eine gute Überwinterungsmöglichkeit, denke ich.

Die Pflanze, nach der du fragst,  ist Houttunya cordata " Chameleon". Sie gehört zu meinen Lieblingen am Teich. Sie ist leider nicht ganz winterhart, ich überwintere sie in unserer Garage.

LG
Ina


----------



## Dilmun (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@ Tina

zur Überwinterung......

War auch meine erste Überwinterung....

Die bauchigen Tontöpfe konnte ich nicht mit Wasser befüllt lassen. 

Ich habe dann einen Mörteltrog in die Erde eingegraben und die winterharten Wasserpflanzen in der richtigen Höhe in diesen Trog gestellt. Mit Wasser gefüllt und das war's für den Winter.

Einen dieser Tontöpfe habe ich im Wintergarten (Mindesttemperatur 10°) überwintert. Da drinnen waren die meisten __ Schnecken, einige Unterwasserpflanzen und die __ Krebsschere. 
Die Seerose habe ich in einem Kübel auch im Wintergarten überwintert. (Mir sind die Seerosen einfach zu teuer, um das Risiko einzugehen, und sie erfrieren zu lassen.) 

Heuer habe ich ja "erweitert", aber die Töpfe muss ich wieder ausleeren. Die Seerosen, die __ Papageienfeder und die Sumpfcalla werde ich auch wieder hereinnehmen.


.....und du weißt ja - alle freuen sich über Fotos von deinem Mini......


----------



## shake (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 71232



So, ich hoffe das Bild-Zitieren hat geklappt ;-)

@Dilmun: Was ist denn das für eine Pflanze? Wunderschön! 

Und eure Bilder, allesamt, sind einfach toll! Es gibt wirklich schöne Miniteiche!! Hoffentlich wird meiner mal annähernd so schön.


----------



## Dilmun (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@ Ina

Ich hab heuer auch einen Topf nur mit Seramis. Kein Lehm. Ich habe das Zypergras drinnen. Momentan steht der Topf in einem meiner Teichlein. 
Im Winter kommt er in den Wintergarten. Bin gespannt, wie sich das macht. Da werde ich düngen müssen. 
Wie hast du denn das Mischungsverhältnis? Das würd mich interesieren. Und natürlich deine Erfahrungen damit. Ich glaub du hast einen:gdaumen

@ Tina

Du wirst sehen, nächstes Jahr sind "deine Fotos" auch dabei. 
Die Pflanze ist eine blaue Wasserlobelie - Lobelia "Vedrariensis".


@ all
 für die


----------



## Chrima (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo alle zusammen
Erst mal danke an alle für die Schnelle Antwort
habe mich so anstecken lassen, daß ich die Woche mal nen Mini gebauet habe, 
ich weiß das er nicht mehr lange stehen wird! Aber die 20 Euro für Pflanzen und 
Maurerbutte mußten sein


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Chrima,

Deine Einfassung gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. 
Wenn Du sie stehen läßt, könntest du einen Teil der Ritzen noch bepflanzen. Aber auch so werden viele Tiere Dir dieses Versteck danken


----------



## Chrima (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Conny,

Die Steine stehen erst mal nur so lose auf einander
Das mit dem Bepflanzen mache ich garantiert
Er steht erst 2 Tage.Wollte erst mal die Reaktion meiner "besseren Hälfte"
abwarten

LG Tina


----------



## Dilmun (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Chrima!

Der ist ja schön geworden...

Und ein Frosch hat sich auch schon eingefunden


----------



## Chrima (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Sonja!

Vielleicht verirrt sich ja ein Frosch aus meinem großen Teich dahin
Da sind bestimmt an die 30 Stück drin. 

LG  Tina


----------



## niri (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



Dilmun schrieb:


> @ Ina
> 
> Ich hab heuer auch einen Topf nur mit Seramis. Kein Lehm. Ich habe das Zypergras drinnen. Momentan steht der Topf in einem meiner Teichlein.
> Im Winter kommt er in den Wintergarten. Bin gespannt, wie sich das macht. Da werde ich düngen müssen.
> Wie hast du denn das Mischungsverhältnis? Das würd mich interesieren. Und natürlich deine Erfahrungen damit. Ich glaub du hast einen:gdaumen



Hallo Sonja,

danke für :gdaumen D!

Zum Substrat: das Mischverhältnis fällt bei mir unterschiedlich aus, je nachdem für welche Pflanzen ich gerade die Substratmischung mache. Die Seerosen bekommen so ca. 1:1 Lehm/Sand, eventuell etwas mehr Lehm als Sand. Und von dem Sand ersetze ich dann ca. 1/4 durch Seramis. Ich hoffe, ich habe das halbwegs verständlich erklärt . Die anderen Pflanzen bekommen dann etwas mehr sand als Lehm, da ist dann auch der anteil an Seramis etwas höher. 

An Seramis gefällt mir sein geringes Gewicht, die Fähigkeit Nährstoffe zu speichern und die Eigenschaft, das Substrat lockerer zu machen. Im Seramis pur wächst bei mir z.Z. auch Zyperngras (Cyperus longus). Es bildet gewaltige wollige Wurzeln, die ich immer wieder entferne, und wächst nicht schlecht. Zyperngras ist bei mir dadurch ein bewährter Wasserklärer. Ausserdem wächst noch Houttunya cordata passabel in Seramis pur, auch wenn sie kleiner ist, als in nahrhafterem Substrat, und nicht geblüht hat. Die Tests mit anderen robusteren Pflanzen haben gezeigt, dass sie doch ziemlich am Mickern sind. 

Die Pflanzen, die bei mir in Seramis pur wachsen, bekommen keinen Dünger, da Seramis zu durchlässig ist. Meine Versuche mit Dünger (verpackt in Tonkugeln) haben ergeben, dass der Dünger innerhalb kürzester Zeit (2-3  Tage) ins Wasser entweicht. Wenn die Pflanzen aufgrund ihrer Bedürfnisse potenzielle Kandidaten für Düngergaben sind, bekommen sie bei mir Sand/Lehmgemisch (viel weniger durchlässig) und kommen in (fast) geschlossene Kunststofftöpfe, da bleibt der Dünger dann auch im Topf und geht kaum ins Wasser. 

@ Chrima

Das nenne ich kreativ !

LG
Ina


----------



## Chrima (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Ina!

Danke für dein positives Fetback

Das spornt mich an. Das mit dem Bepflanzen finde ich auch ne super idee.
Habe an meinem großen Teich so eine Ranke- Pflanze die überall wächst, ist bestimmt 
Unkraut aber die sieht so schön aus die nehme ich mal mit rüber.

LG Tina


----------



## Bebel (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hi 

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Mini in diesem Jahr.
         
Die Wasserlilien haben echt überhand genommen und die Seerose hat nur noch wenig Platz - blüht aber trotzdem recht gut. Wenn ich mich mal aufraffen kann muß der Mini mal ausgelichtet werden. Befürchte nur die Grasfrösche, als Dauergäste im Mini, werden sich sehr gestört fühlen.

Im Mai/Juni waren auch einige Kaulquappen unter den Bewohnern, die hatten sich in meinem großen Teich in den Filter verirrt und bekamen dann im Miniteich ein neues Zuhause. Dort sind sie zu hübschen kleinen Grasfröschen und __ Kröten herangewachsen und wandern mittlerweile im Garten herum.

LG Bebel


----------



## Susan (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Chrima,

Dein Mini sieht ja toll aus. Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir den nachbaue ...  der würde sich auch super neben meinem Teich machen.


----------



## Chrima (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Susan,
nur zu 
Habe nur keine Ahnung was so die Steine in etwa kosten:?
Mit den Steinen ist meine Terasse gemacht worden und die waren übrig
Aber irgendwo gibt es bestimmt auch noch Ziegelsteine die sind bestimmt günstiger.
Viel Spass und nur zu

LG Tina


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Ina,

 hast Du es schon mal mit __ Lotos versucht?
Und wo bekommt ihr alle den Lehm her? Ich weiß, dass wir das schon öfter hatten


----------



## niri (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Conny,

nein, mit __ Lotos habe ich es noch nicht versucht . Unser Grundstück hat aufgrund seiner Lage einfach keine Stelle, wo ganztägig Sonne darauf scheint . Also kann ich Lotos wohl vergessen.

Lehm zu bekommen ist für mich kein Problem, da in unserer Gegend (Nordbayern) der Boden lehmig ist. Ich hole mir diesen lehmigen Boden aus der nahe gelegenen Schlucht. 
Hast du mal geguckt, ob es bei euch in der Nähe irgendwo Lehmgruben gibt? Auch im Netz wird getrockneter Lehm angeboten, muß mal schauen, ob ich den Link noch finde.

LG
Ina


----------



## Dilmun (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Ina!

Danke

Du hast dir ja wirklich Zeit genommen für die Beantwortung...

Ich find, das Thema sehr spannend, weil man da viel neues erfahren kann. Ich glaub, wenn wir uns weiter austauschen werden wir einen separaten Thread aufmachen müssen, sonst bekommen wir.einen "Platzverweis"... 

Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen, dass sich da noch andere Miniteichler melden werden.....


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Ich bestaune ja auch immer eure wunderschönen Miniteiche!
Und ich lerne dabei auch immer wieder was dazu, was meinen Mini's hoffentlich auch bald zugute kommt. Jetzt haben sich darin allerdings die grünen Teichfrösche niedergelassen, die möcht ich ungern stören . Aber im Frühjahr wird sich da einiges ändern!


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hi Ihrs,

ich hab mit Inas (Niris) Beitrag und Sonjas (Dilmuns) Zuspruch mal ein neues Thema eröffnet:

Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten

Da dürft Ihr das nach Herzenslust ausdiskutieren. Ich verfolge das mit Spannung! 

Und hier machen wir mit den Miniteichbildern weiter!


----------



## niri (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Ihrs,
> 
> ich hab mit Inas (Niris) Beitrag und Sonjas (Dilmuns) Zuspruch mal ein neues Thema eröffnet:
> 
> ...



Hi Elschen,

danke ! Ich hoffe, es melden sich dort nocht mehr Substrat--Experementierer mit ihren Geheimmixturen  :smoki  zu Wort. 



LG
Ina


----------



## sascharr (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Huhu! 

Heute ist unsere Seerose aufgegangen und die zweite Knospe ist auch schon in anmarsch.
Die __ Krebsschere hat mittlerweile 5 Junge geworfen, denen man beim wachsen zuschauen kann und eine 6te hängt noch an ihr.

Kann man eine absterbendes Seerosenblatt eigentlich ohne bedenken abschneiden?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Susan (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hi,

ich hab jetzt auch einen Mini,  nochmal an Chrima für die tolle Idee. Mal sehen wie sich alles entwickelt. Ich habe nichts neu gekauft, alles war vorhanden....brauchte nur noch streichen.


----------



## Chrima (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Susan 

Ist doch Super geworden
Und die Lücken sind auch schon Nepflanzt
Schade das mir die Idee so Spät kam, aber es kommen bestimmt noch
ein paar schöne Tage und es wächst noch ein bischen
Ich habe mitlerweile noch nen Ast mit eingebaut falls ein Tier sich verirrt

LG Tina


----------



## niri (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



sascharr schrieb:


> Kann man eine absterbendes Seerosenblatt eigentlich ohne bedenken abschneiden?



Hallo Sascha,

ja, das kann man .

LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Der etwas andere Miniteich 

 

Nuphar advena und Hydrocharis morsus-ranae monstera  

 

__ Seekanne oder Wasserkrokus


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



> __ Seekanne oder Wasserkrokus


nach Seekanne schaut die Blüte nicht aus, obwohl, die Blätter darunter schon.
Wasserkrokus? Sowas gibts???


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Wasserkrokus 


 EUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGEEEEEEN! 

 Der will uns doch verpäppeln.... 

Meine Mini-Badewanne schaut zur Zeit übrigens so aus:


----------



## gimeney (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Miniteich anzulegen.
Den Topf hab ich auch schon, sowie ein Büschel __ Wasserpest und zwei Wasserhyazinthen. Mitte der Woche werden noch ein paar Pflanzen aus dem Internet kommen.
Ihr wettert alle gegen Teicherde. Stattdessen soll ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch Wunder bewirken.  Ich als Stadtbewohner weiß aber nicht, wo ich den Lehm bekommen soll. Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hi und herzlich  Willkommen,

lies doch mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21694
Vielleicht wirst Du auch hier fündig: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28658


----------



## gimeney (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Danke Blumenelse für die schnelle Antwort. Habe beide Threads schon gelesen und bin gewillt, deine Methode auszuprobieren. Es scheitert nur daran, dass ich nicht weiß, woher ich den Lehm kriege...
(Wie lange halten es meine Pflänzchen denn in einer "nur-Wasser-Schüssel" aus?)


----------



## Dilmun (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Gimeney!

Das mit den Wundern ist so eine Sache... 

Die Forumsteilnehmer sprechen halt aus Erfahrung. .........

Ich habe einige meiner Pflanzen in 3 Teile Sand und einen Teil gekaufte Teicherde (die hat man mir im Gartencenter seinerzeit empfohlen  ) gesetzt. Ich habe dieses Gemisch sehr gut vermengt. (Wenn ein kleiner Brocken Erde drinnen war, ist er sicherlich an der Oberfläche geschwommen.  ) Mit kleinen Steinchen kannst du die Töpfe auch abdecken. 

Sand hast du? Weil nur in reine Teicherde - 

Probier es einfach aus. Das Schöne an den Minis ist ja, dass man schnell was ändern kann und immer wieder experimentieren. 

__ Wasserpest und Wasserhyazinthern sind ja eh Schwimmpflanzen........


Und natürlich wären Fotos schön...............


----------



## gimeney (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Fotos kommen natürlich, sobald es etwas sehenswertes gibt. 
Bin nun heute auf der Suche nach Lehm um Magdeburgs Grenzen gestrichen und hatte (wahrscheinlich) sgar Erfolg. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht!  Gibt es eindeutige Anzeichen dafür, dass es sich um Lehm handelt?
Und ist es aus der Natur nicht zu verunreinigt?


----------



## Doris (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo allerseits
und ganz besonders Elschen
 (hatte dir doch versprochen Bilder vom Mini hochzuladen)

Der Mini vom letzten TT sieht dieses Jahr doch etwas karg aus...
 
muss mich wohl nächstes Jahr etwas intensiver drum kümmern 

dafür ist der neu angelegte  super gut gewachsen
 

hier ein Bild zum Vergleich vom 8. Mai
 
​


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Doris,

in Deinem neuen Teichlein hat es sich ja gut angelassen! Schick! 

Das die Wanne nicht mehr so voll ist, ist durchaus normal - nicht alle Pflanzen mögen die gleichen Bedingungen, es war schon klar, dass sich einiges verabschiedet. Allerdings hat es wohl auch die Seerose erwischt, oder? (


----------



## Feuerkatze (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Doris,
ich habe eine Frage zu deinem neuen Teich. Ist das ein normaler Plastikteich, nur nicht eingegraben und mit Steinen umlegt? Ich habe zur Zeit ein halbes Weinfass und überlege, ob ich mir im nächsten Jahr entweder zwei weitere Weinfässer anschaffe oder eben einen kleinen Teich anlege. Da einer meiner Katzen blind ist, möchte ich den Teich aber nicht ebenerdig anlegen, weil ich mir Sorgen mache, dass mein Pünktchen reinfallen könnte (wenn sie aufgeregt ist, läuft sie auch in der ihr seit Jahren bekannten Wohnung überall gegen, sie würde sicherlich auch immer wieder in den Teich fallen). Ein Plastikteich hätte den Vorteil, dass die verschiedenen Ebenen bereits angelegt sind. 

Wie hast du alles befestigt, so dass auch bei starktem Regen nicht alles auseinander bricht? Hast du normalen Sand genommen oder Muttererde? 

Danke,
viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Doris,
Dein "Neuer" gefällt mir ausnehmend gut.
Richtig schick finde ich, daß ihr ihn mit dieser Feldsteinmauer umrandet und diese dann auch gleich bepflanzt habt. 
Sehr schön und harmonischer Gesamteindruck!
Ach ja, und "Jonny" geht es gut, er fühlt sich in seiner neuen Heimat sehr wohl


----------



## niri (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@Feuerkatze

Zu Doris Miniteich und seiner Bauweise gibt es schon einen Thread : 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26565.

LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Ina,
ich hatte mir zwischenzeitlich auch schon die Bilder im Link von Doris angeschaut.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie es ist, einen Plastikteich oben auf den Boden zu setzen? Oder empfiehlt sich das nicht, weil die Bruchgefahr zu hoch ist? 

Gruß


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Wir haben ja u.a. auch einen 250-Miniteich, der mit einem kleinen Bachlauf an den großen Folienteich angeschlossen ist.
In diesem Mini hat es primär "Unterwasserpflanzen" und er dient primär als "__ Schnecken-Kinderstube".


----------



## Chrima (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo an alle,

Habe meinen Mini seid ca. 3 Wochen
Heute habe ich gesehen das da __ Schnecken drin sind
Wo kommen die her kann es sein das die in den Pflanzen drin waren
die ich gekauft habe? Kann ich die auch mit rüber nehmen in den großen Teich?
Oder fressen die Goldfische die Schnecken

Danke für Eure Hilfe

LG Tina


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Tina,
ich habe auch jede menge __ Schnecken im neuen Teich - sicher mit den Pflanzen dorthin gekommen, und nun vermehren sie sich fleißig. Aber ich finde sie eigentlich ganz interessant, sie "raspeln" die grüne Ufermatte ab, kommen ab un dzu mit dem Unterteil nach oben an die Wasseroberfläche zum Luftholen und  sind einfach interessant zu beobachten, sonst ist ja noch nicht viel los im neuen Teich .


----------



## Doris (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Elschen

NEIN - die Seerose hat überlebt. Sie habe ich im Frühjahr sofort in meinen neuen Miniteich gesetzt und hat jetzt ihre erste Blüte gezeigt. Findest du bei den Seerosenblüten.
Und wegen der anderen Pflanzen die doch etwas spärlich gekommen sind, hab ich schon Bedenken gehabt, dass es evtl. eben an meiner Fürsorge gescheitert ist. Leider ist die __ Schwanenblume oder wie sie heisst auch nicht wiedergekommen und auf die hatte ich mich doch auch so gefreut. Das war dann schon mein dritter Versuch 

@ Eva-Maria
Das ist schön, dass sich "Jonny" gut eingelebt hat. Muss er doch sein Revier wenigstens nicht mit seinesgleichen teilen 
Die Steine mit denen ich meinen "neuen" Mini bestückt habe sind die gleichen wie wir sie auch am grossen Teich haben.

@ all und Feuerkatze
Ich kanns nicht lassen und habs wieder getan 

Ich habe letzte Woche zusammen mit meiner Tochter bei ihr  einen Fertig-Miniteich angelegt.
Da sie nur begrenzt Platz hat und sie sich nicht mit Folie abplagen wollte hat sie sich für einen 500 l "Fertigteich" entschieden.
Außerdem wollten wir den Teich nicht ebenerdig anlegen, sondern er sollte schon etwas höher stehen, damit sie  drumherum noch etwas an Pflanzen setzen kann.
Die Feldsteine hatte sich sich schon besorgt und sie mit dem PKW angekarrt und durchs Haus geschleppt, weil der einzige Zugang zum Garten eben nur durchs Haus ist. D. H. dass wir sämtliches Zubehör für den Teich durchs Treppenhaus, Hausflur und Wohnzimmer auf die Mini-Terrasse schleppen durften.

Hier einige Bilderchen:
 
Wie man sieht nimmt die Wanne schon die Hälfte des Gartens ein

  
Ganz so hoch wie sie jetzt steht wollten wir sie eigentlich nicht haben, aber leider lag unten
eine Baustahlmatte  die wir nicht raus bekommen haben und einen Bolzenschneider hatten wir leider auch nicht. Also mussten  wir die Erde die eigentlich dafür gedacht war, den Garten etwas anzuheben unter die Seitenteile der Wanne schaufeln und angiessen, damit sie nicht aus der Form gerät und einen stabilen Halt bekommt. Ob wir es richtig gemacht haben - 
 
Die Steinbeetpflanzen hatte ich schon einige Zeit im Vorfeld aus meinem Garten genommen und in Töpfe/Schalen/Kisten gepflanzt, damit sie schon  stärker sind  und  somit besser anwachsen.

Da wir uns erst für den nächsten Tag Wasser aus dem Kran vom Nachbarn "bestellt" hatten, beendeten wir unsere Arbeit für den ersten Tag mit dem provisorischen drapieren der Wasserpflanzen.
  

Am nächsten Tag sind wir dann zum Baumarkt gefahren um uns noch Blumenerde und Kieselsteine zu besorgen und beim  Baustoffhänder um die Ecke  haben wir uns einen 50 Liter Zementkübel mit Sand gefüllt, damit wir ihn in den oberen Rand der Wanne um die Blumen geben konnten. Die Blumenerde war für den Rest Garten gedacht, denn wir mussten doch mehr Erde als geplant unter die Wanne schaufeln.
 

Danach wurden die Kieselsteine zugefügt und es hiess "Wasser Marsch"

Soll heissen - ich habe 500 l Wasser mit 2 Eimern und einer Giesskanne durch das Treppenhaus, den Wohnungsflur und Wohnzimmer getragen, um den Teich zu füllen.
War aber schneller gemacht als gedacht... und so konnten wir abends schon den Teich  mit kleinem Springbrunnen geniessen.
  
  

Es waren für mich sehr erholsame Tage bei meiner Tochter und es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
​


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Moin Doris,
Respekt - das habt ihr trotz der "Widrigkeiten" (Zugang) klasse hingekriegt.
Im nächsten Jahr wird es bestimmt schon eine richtig kleine Oase sein.


----------



## Doris (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Eva-Maria

Danke. Ja das denke ich auch, dass es im nächsten Jahr so richtig toll aussieht. Wir haben es schon kurz nach der Fertigstellung genossen, vor allem das leise plätschern.


----------



## niri (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Doris,

eine sehr gelungene kleine Doku , ich finde, es ist eine absolut empfehlenswerte Lösung fürs Einbauen eines Fertigteichs in kleinen Gärten, sieht sofort natürlich aus .

LG
Ina


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Ihr, 

damit der Bau von Doris nicht "verschütt" geht, werde ich mir erlauben, diesem Beitrag einen eigenen Thread zu gönnen.

Ich hoffe nur, ich hab die Bilder nicht durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Doris (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Elschen

Soviel ich gesehen habe, sind die Bilder noch alle in der richtigen Reihenfolge geblieben. Und wenn nicht.... wird es eben ein kleines Rätsel werden. (Welches Bild gehört zu welcher Beschreibung) 

@ Ina
Wenn ich bedenke dass wir in dem kleinen Garten noch die Folie hätten entrollen und drapieren sollen, 
Es war so schon recht eng, die Erde an der längeren Seite (an der Holzwand) unter die  Wanne zu bekommen.
Durch den höher gesetzten Teich hat man eben auch eher die Möglichkeit mehr Pflanzen auf kleinem Raum unterzubringen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

 wir haben auch einige Minis. Gerade haben wir unsere Page um die Rubrik "Unsere Miniteiche" erweitert. Falls Ihr einmal schauen möchtet, klickt auf das "Rheinhessische Meer":

 ​


----------



## Springmaus (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo,

super schöne Minis habt Ihr da


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Claudia, hey Ludwig

eure Minis sind sehr schön geworden.  
Naja und das "Wasserspiel" erst.


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,

na - das ist ja eine ganz heftige Miniteich-Infektion. Am besten gefällt mir das Einkaufskörbchen. Aber auch ein sehr schöner Quellstein....


----------



## Conny (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo C&L,

nun passt das Rheinhessische Meer schon in Minis 
Wie immer perfekt


----------



## Doris (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig

Das sind ja echt schöne Ideen...gefallen mir sehr gut. Ich glaube für so etwas hätte ich auch noch das eine oder andere Plätzchen 

Liebe Grüße vom Alfsee

Doris
 ... die mal gerade im Schuppen verschwindet und schaut ob sie nicht auch noch irgendwo ähnliche Gefäße hat ​


----------



## niri (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,

auch von mir -   - dickes Lob! Und Körbchen als Minis habe ich auch , mittlerweile 3 an der Zahl.

LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

@ Doris

Hallo,
so habe ich mir das für meinen Minigarten auch vorgestellt. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass ich mit Folie dann doch einen größeren Teich anlege und dann nur noch Teich und Terasse habe...

Super, vielleicht kannst du weiter berichten, wie das Konstrukt hält. Ich werde erst im nächsten Jahr tätig werden!

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------

